# Forellenteiche in NRW???



## 7String (8. Mai 2004)

HAllo, komme aus Hagen NRW nähe ISerlohn, Dortmund, Witten...

 KAnn mir jemand sagen wo bei mir der nächste Forellenteich ist...habe das WEB durchsucht aber nix gefunden...dankööö

 Darf man am Forellenteich nen Setzkescher benutzen? Und was kostet das eigentlich so über den Daumen? Bekommt man Maden am Forellenteich oder muss ich die vorher kaufen?


----------



## Lachsy (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

hi 7String schau mal hier
http://www.forellenteiche-nrw.de/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## C.K. (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

Ich verschiebs mal!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

In Lethmathe ist irgendwo einer, aber ich kann Dir nicht sagen wo, ich war da vor Jahrzehnten mal, und dann nie wieder. Ich fahr meist nach Halver/ Schwenke dann richtung Anschlag, oder nach Halver Kupferberg. Das sind schönere Anlagen. Für Anfänger insbes. letztere. Im Winter friert erstere nicht zu. Allerdings von Dir aus auch nen bissel weiter als von mir. (Lüdensch.)

In der Umgebung von Dortmund ist auch noch irgendwo einer, da fährt ein Kollege immer hin.

Frag am Besten mal im örtlichen Angelgeschäft, die wissen das oft besser, wo was ist, und wo es sich lohnt hinzufahren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## AndreasK (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

In Iserlohn-Kalthof ist auch einer. Genaueres sollte man im Telefonbuch/gelbe Seiten finden können.


----------



## schakal (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

Hallo,zusammen. In Witten könnte ich 2 Teiche nennen. Zum einen in Witten-Bommern 
http://www.angelparadies-viedt.de/index_ms.html und dann in Witten-Herbede. Normalerweise kannst Du die Maden immer direkt am Teich kaufen. Ich würde aber Teig empfehlen. Beim schleppen wirst du bestimmt mehr Forellen fangen. Gruß aus Witten. Markus


----------



## esgof (29. September 2005)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

hallo 7string ich fahre am samstag 1.10.05 nach viedt da ist extra besatz wenn du willst können wir uns  vorher treffen und zusammen hin fahren falls interesse e-mail schicken mfg.esgof


----------



## Forelle91 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

Hi 7String!
Ich habe in NRW schon an vielen Forellenteichen geangelt,aber der in Wickede ist einfach super!Da kannst du Forellen von 1 Meter Länge fangen.Ich fische dort immer mit "Powerbait" an einem 80 cm langen Vorfach mit 8er Haken und vor den Haken montiere ich meistens ein kleines Spinnerblättchen.Setzkescher sind dort auch erlaubt,aber Köder werden nicht angeboten!

Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen!
____________________
_________________
Gruß Forelle91!#6


----------



## Bunny (11. November 2007)

*AW: Forellenteiche in NRW???*

Hallo,
hier kannst du gut fischen,bin ich selber oft.
www.Angelpark-Bollwerk.de
#h


----------

